# any good electric weed whackers?



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

No one here knows how big your yard is to know if it would make since.
No way would I want to be dragging a cord all over the yard.


----------



## Barrabas (Jan 30, 2013)

Unless Stihl makes an electric model, doubtful.


----------



## Barrabas (Jan 30, 2013)

maxwage said:


> Unless Stihl makes an electric model, doubtful.


Edit. Or Echo or Husqvarna

Sent from my Z796C using diychatroom.com mobile app


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

darsunt said:


> All jokes aside, are there any electronic weed whackers that are worth anything out there? I've owned professional grade weed whackers in the past, but I don't want to store gas in the garage for the thing. I fear however electrical ones are too weak.


Are you talking about 120v AC or rechargeable battery types?


----------



## steveinNEPA (Jun 13, 2014)

Stay away from electrical ones. They are weak, and limited by your cord AND they burn out relatively easy. If there is a fear of storing a gallon of gas or mix in the garage, build a small container outside, or buy a cheap plastic storage shed like they make for garden tools or trash cans and store it there. For what its worth, We have been storing two 5 gallon plastic cans, ALWAYS kept full, one 50:1 mix and One straight gas in the garage for 21 years with no problems.


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

Look into the Ryobi 40V sting trimmer. No gas and no cord!


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I bought a Black and Decker with high hopes. The batteries didn't even last one season and I have a very small yard. That's why I bought it. Small yard. No cord. Waste of money.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I have had this Toro for 1.5yrs and have no complaints.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Toro-12-...dger-51487/203649577?N=5yc1vZbx8iZ1i9Z1z0yje9

Obviously the size of the yard matters, but I can edge my driveway, where the grass meets the street, weed eat around the perimeter of the house, and all along the back fence on one charge if I move at a steady pace. It is also very well balanced from the handle and easy to maneuver when you need to swing it up or around things. Advancing the string is as simple as pressing and releasing the start button 2-3 times. No need to bump it on the ground.


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

I'm pretty happy with my electric, but I'm not picky. It's just a cheap black & Decker. Dragging a cord around is kind of a pain, but it beats doing small engine repair every spring when the carb is clogged or some other bull-S. I'm all about things that have to be serviced the least, when possible.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

TheBobmanNH said:


> I'm pretty happy with my electric, but I'm not picky. It's just a cheap black & Decker. Dragging a cord around is kind of a pain, but it beats doing small engine repair every spring when the carb is clogged or some other bull-S. I'm all about things that have to be serviced the least, when possible.


Same here. I own a B&D corded weed whacker and I've had zero problems with it, other than having to shell out for a 100 ft extension cord. Dragging the cord around can sometimes be a small annoyance, but I'd much rather deal with that than cleaning the carb, untangling a starter cord, having the fuel mix leak and drip on me, fumes, making the fuel mix, wondering why in the world it won't start, buying gas for it, etc. Plug it in, squeeze the trigger, and it always starts!


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

Gymschu said:


> I bought a Black and Decker with high hopes. The batteries didn't even last one season and I have a very small yard. That's why I bought it. Small yard. No cord. Waste of money.


most of those batteries are junk, they don't last , even if you buy replacement those are the same junk 1500 ma which is 1.5 amp, get the old battery's rebuilt with 2.5 amp and those will last and last rebuild is around the same as the replacement , but a much better battery and come's with a 1 yr warrenty. i won't put the fellow's name here he may not want it here so PM and i will provide it


----------



## Scottg (Nov 5, 2012)

We've got the corded Black and Decker from HD. For $50 it does the job just fine at our place. I'd thought about getting a Stihl head multi tool, but the reality is - as always - it depends.

We've got a few thousand square feet of yard, but the property line and edging areas, (fence areas, walks, shrub lines, etc.), are all still well within a 100' worth of cord, and we're talking about basic home edging maintenance, not clearing large areas. After three years and typical every other week usage for a couple of hours, it's holding up fine. I just really didn't want yet another small engine to have to maintain.

So no, it's not the most powerful unit out there, (and generally I'm a fan of quality over cheap), but unless you need serious power or distance from electrical outlet, maybe this is an ok area to get the cheapie model.

Perhaps obviously, it's also cheaper to buy bulk spools of the cutter line and re-wind your spools yourself rather than get the much more expensive mini-spools.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

steveinNEPA said:


> Stay away from electrical ones.


I've had an electric one for a few years now. I'm quite happy with it.

I'm really tired of gas. Electric is so much easier. In fact I just purchased an electric mower. Quiet. No smoke. No starter cords to pull. No gas and oil to mess with. No spark plugs to clean and maintain. Just touch a switch and away you go.

Now the cord is a bit of a pain but I built a 150 foot cord reel which attaches to the side of the house, much the same as a hose reel. I took the circular contact reel out of an old retractable cord vacuum cleaner which now powers the extension reel so I don't even have to plug it/unplug it. I just plug in the mower or whacker to the extension cord and start walking

I won't ever buy gas again.... not after owning electric now anyway.


----------



## Marqed97 (Mar 19, 2011)

I've had the same electric trimmer for 7 years. No issues, except to replace the bump feed a time or two for $6-7. I have a 75' cord and it reaches everything from 3 outside outlets. Never had any complaints about the power level. 

On the electric mower note, my mom has one and absolutely loves it. Light and quiet and doesn't bog down much. I've been thinking about one myself, but was given a 2 yr old 6hp Craftsman for free so it'll be awhile.


----------



## newhomeowner121 (Jul 31, 2014)

I have a cordless black and Decker and I would do anything to get rod of it and go back to gas 1st of the batteries only stay strong for about 5 minutes then the wacker is weak 2nd it tales forever to charge the darn things


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I have the Ryobi 18v cordless....uses the same batteries as all my other Ryobi cordless tools.

I can get 2 weekends of use out of it before recharging....unless I'm using the battery for my other tools.

It works fine....not as much power as a corded unit....but, I'll take the cordless any day over a corded trimmer.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I've got a corded B&D, works just fine. The bump feed sucks, but I just do it manually and I'm off to the races. 

I have a seething hatred for anything with a 2-stroke engine, so gas weed eaters are a no-go for this feller. They're heavy, the vibrate, and their more expensive to buy and run. Sounds like a great deal to me.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

I bought and returned 2 gas trimmers. One wouldn't start, the other too heavy. I have too many shrubs so didn't want to trail around a cord.

I LOVE my Toro battery trimmer. Its no problem to charge ahead of time and it stays charged. Ive had it 2 yrs and wouldn't want another kind.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Startingover said:


> I bought and returned 2 gas trimmers. One wouldn't start, the other too heavy. I have too many shrubs so didn't want to trail around a cord.
> 
> I LOVE my Toro battery trimmer. Its no problem to charge ahead of time and it stays charged. Ive had it 2 yrs and wouldn't want another kind.


Do you have the same one that I have?

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Toro-12-...dger-51487/203649577?N=5yc1vZbx8iZ1i9Z1z0ylm1


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Yes I do.


----------

